# LG BD 300 Blu-Ray Player/ with Netflix



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

We live in a world where components have it seems, every conceivable feature, addition, and add - on. The question is though, how many are actually usable, and how many are just bells and whistles?

I believe LG has done a good job here with there new BD 300 Blu-Ray player. Its a profile 2.0 player and has an Ethernet port which allows access to web-based features, and through this connection the BD 300 receives streamed Netflix content.


----------

